# DTG Printing on Alstyle Apparel with Resolute Ink



## Shooky (Apr 17, 2011)

I have been screen printing on Alstyle 1701 and 5301 with water based ink and have never had a problem with any of Alstyles t-shirts. I started DTG printing (with Resolute Ink) small runs last month and have ran into a problem with printing on their Black 1701s and 5301 where the white ink turns grey/blue after curing. I checked the tags and it seems that the problem is only with black shirts made in mexico. The Black 1701s and 5301s made in India print just fine. Has anyone else ran into this problem? Or does anyone have any idea why these mexico shirts keep acting up? Cheap dye maybe? 

P.S. All of the shirts were cured 325 @ 3mins (I lowered and raised cure time with no effect) and Alstyle says all of the black 1701s and 5301s are 100% Cotton. Also we use Resolute Pre-Treatment on all black t-shirts.


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

Shooky said:


> I checked the tags and it seems that the problem is only with black shirts made in mexico. The Black 1701s and 5301s made in India print just fine. Has anyone else ran into this problem? Or does anyone have any idea why these mexico shirts keep acting up?


Hi Jason,

Fabrics produced in different locations very often use varying manufacturing methods. We have witnessed this with many of the popular brands. Most suppliers will replace them without question for another batch when you explain the issue is from a specific location. This will occur with any brand of waterbased white dtg ink when the dye is loose. If you were in Europe I would offer to test and help resolve the issue, try contacting Wade he should be able to help.


----------



## xeroxxe (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey Colin,

Do you not take a day of


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

xeroxxe said:


> Hey Colin,
> 
> Do you not take a day of


No peace for wicked !


----------



## Shooky (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, I have contacted Alstyle about this and they are hitting us with a restock fee, return shipping and all that when clearly it is a poor product quality issue. I find it hard to believe that I am the only DTG printer who has had this problem with them. I asked them if it was possible to not ship me shirts from mexico and they said "we can not guarantee that". 

As for Wade, I sent him one of the shirts to test 3 weeks ago and a few emails since and have not gotten a reply back. Not sure if he is just busy or what but I'm sitting on a boat load of resolute ink an alstyle shirts with this problem. 

Also as I explained in my message to you I'm having a huge color shifting problem after curing. All the ink looks good after printing but then normal red turns maroon, baby blue turns dark blue, and so on. I've had to print out a color chart on every color so I can can change the color of the art before printing to make up for the color shift. Temp on the heat press is constant @ 325F, ive used a laser gun to check the temp before the shirt gets pressed and right after it pops up. I don't know, maybe this again is a problem with Alstyles cheap t-shirts. I have some test samples of other brands coming next week including anvil 980 so I'll test those and go from there.


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

Ok please send me a t shirt and I will test it myself. I know this will take a few days to get here but I would rather see for myself than leave you hanging.

Also, you can email me the image and I will test print onto one of our shirts and post a picture for comparison.

I will send you the shirt back also.

Let me now

Colin


----------



## Shooky (Apr 17, 2011)

Colin, Sounds good. I'll post some pictures of the black shirt on Monday and then ship it off to you and email you the design. Could you possible message me your address and email? 

I got a totally different problem today when I was doing a run for a customer on Charcoal Gray shirts (Again these were alstyle brand made in India). Seems the steam when curing is causing a ghost image to show up on the other side of the shirt. Again I'm thinking this is caused by cheap dye. These shirts also caused the ink to shift colors and go darker, so I had to edit the design to make up for the color shift. I have uploaded a picture of the original design (you can notice how much lighter I had to make the colors just for red and baby blue), the final print after curing and a picture of the ghosting on the other side. Curing was 30sec hover, 90 sec remove paper, then another 90 secs @ 325F. Upside is the white looks great =).

Question: Is there anything I can stick on the inside of a shirt to keep this from happening? I tried parch paper and it just wrinkled and made waves through the design.


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

When curing white ink some shirts suffer from steam bleaching on the back, if you look on the Europe website you will see we sell curing insert card to stop this. You should be able to buy this locally, it is very cheap and one piece will last for many shirts.

I will PM you my address.


----------

